# Ultrawide teilen in zwei physikalische Monitore?



## 2Jost (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo Forum, bitte um Unterstützung. Möchte von zwei Monitoren auf einen Ultrawide umsteigen. 
Das Problem: Will man mit Davinci Resolve sich ein großes Vorschau-Bild zur Korrektur anzeigen lassen, erwartet das Programm einen zweiten Monitor, auf dem das Vorschaubild ausgegeben wird..
Es kommt natürlich nicht infrage, neben dem Ultrawide noch einen  weiteren Monitor zu stellen.

In Windows müsste also ein zweiter physikalischer Monitor auftauchen. Der Ultrawide würde also in zwei physikalische Monitore geteilt.
Wer hat das schon gemacht?

Als Anschlüsse habe ich:
Ultrawide-Monitor Philips 499P9H/00

Signal-Eingang: 1 x DisplayPort 1.4, 2 x HDMI 2.0 b, 1 x USB-C 3.1 Gen 2 (Upstream, Stromversorgung bis zu 65 W)
HDCP: HDCP 2.2 (HDMI/DP/USB-C)
USB: 1 x USB 3.1 (Upstream), 3 x USB 3.1 (Downstream mit 1 x Schnellaufladungs-BC 1.2)

Laptop Clevo NH57 mit Geforce 2070 auf einem B450-Brett.:
1x USB-A 2.0
2x USB-A 3.2 Gen2
1x USB-C 3.2 Gen2 (DisplayPort: ja (1.4) | Laptopladefunktion: nein)
1x Mini DisplayPort 1.4 (unterstützt G-SYNC-fähigen Monitor)
1x HDMI 2.0 (mit HDCP)

Wie stelle ich es an, dass auf einem Ultrawide zwei Monitore erkannt werden?


----------



## HisN (27. Juli 2020)

Easy: Du steckst ihn 2x an und erweiterst den Desktop
Nicht so easy: Du steckst ihn 2x an und aktivierst im Monitor OSD BiP (falls er das kann, ich hab keine Lust zu googeln) und erweiterst dann den Desktop.

Ich kann meinen Monitor auch 3x an die Graka stecken und dann den Desktop erweitern ..






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I3eRzzuYwRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2Jost (27. Juli 2020)

Genial! Vielen Dank!
Der Philips kann Picture by Picture.
Es heißt:
[PBP Input] (BuB-Eingang):
 Sie können zwischen vier verschiedenen Videoeingängen als Sub-Anzeigequelle wählen:
[1 HDMI 2.0], 
[2 HDMI 2.0], 
[DisplayPort]
[USB C].

Ist das egal, wie ich ihn verbinde?
Der Philips hat einen eingebauten Hub, um ihn mit Tastatur und Maus zu verbinden. Geht das per HDMI/Displayport?
Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit USB-C ist? Der Philips gibt per USB-C offenbar bis zu 65 Watt aus. Grille ich das Notebook, wenn ich mit USB-C verbinde?


----------

